
Show HN: Narrandum – better customer journeys through storytelling - narrandum
https://narrandum.com
======
narrandum
Narrandum is a service which enables anybody to make beautiful customer
journeys, lightning fast. We use an innovative and fun approach based on good
old-fashioned storytelling to help you really understand your customers’
needs, goals, hopes and fears.

Simultaneously excited and terrified to be posting this on HN. Any and all
feedback is very welcome and appreciated. Hope you like it.

